# Luxaire 4 red flashes error



## kennzz05 (Nov 11, 2008)

check to see if you have 24v at r and c if not and you have a circuit board look for an automotive style fuse (hvaclover please finish this sentence)


----------



## dac122 (Sep 5, 2008)

If it is a white rodgers control module, go to their site and punch in the model number. They have some good troubleshooting guides complete with flow charts. Its sometimes better than calling their support, which I'm sad to say can be hit or miss.


----------

